# Puppy has bumps on belly?



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry I have no idea, but have to ask have you taken your pup to the vet?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My advice too would be to see the vet.


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Aww poor little guy....I agree, I would ask the vet to check it out. 

My pup, Cooper, had some little bumps that were dry and flaky and our vet said it was just becuase his belly was low to the ground and something was irritating it. She told us to make sure to dry him off well if the grass was wet and to come back in for some antibiotics if it got worse. 

Could just be something like that, but it is always best to get a professional opinion if you are worried about something!  We were at the vet so much that by the time Cooper was 4 months old, everyone greeted him by name when he came running in the door!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks had bumps on his belly after we got him, but they were more purplish (or looked that way in photographs as I remember). The vet called them juvenile pyoderma and I think he was given antibiotic for them.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like pustules, juvenile pyoderma. Take him to the vet, he needs medication or an antibacterial shampoo...


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

Yea, I agree with Sallysmom. My puppy Murphy had them too. I was alarmed, took him to the vet and they put him on an antibiotic w/shampoo. Postules, I believe. Keep him dry and bedding clean from any urine contact. He'll be fine!!:wave:


----------



## luvmax (Jan 12, 2013)

We just picked up our Lola. She is 8 wks and has similar...she was taken to the vet and he gave her antibiotics.


----------

